# Cedar Key fishing Pier



## Gregc

Okay, so I am on my way home from this crazy 8 month deployment, and I am taking a trip down to Sarasota to see my Mother. I decided to take a few days to myself and head up to Cedar key fo some “Fishing Therapy”. I am trying to set up a full day inshore trip with a local guide, but also I plan on spending time at the local pier. I have only heard that you can fish off the pier, and its relatively good. But other than that I don't know much about it. To be honest, I printed off a Map of Florida and threw a dart at it, and it landed on Cedar Key, so I am heading that way. So my questions are, Do you have pay to get on the pier? Do I need a FL fishing license for the pier or is there one that covers everyone on it? Outside of that if you happen to know of any good bar's or places to eat, I am all ears. I am planning on being there around the 22nd to 24th/25th of July incase anyone is up that way and wants to toss a line with me. Thanks for any input and tight lines to all! 

Greg


----------



## andypat

Skyway fishing pier is pretty good, and you can drive your car or truck on the pier. Also if you like oysters, hit the buffet at the Hard Rock Casino in Tampa for all you can eat best oysters. Great buffet.


----------



## Gregc

Just a quick update on this. I have found out both piers on Cedar Key are free to fish off. I will be down there the 22nd through 25th. If you happen to be in the area and want to wet a line let me know, I will either be on the pier or on the water. Andy, thanks for the tip on Skyway pier. I will be going over that on my transit to and from Sarasota to Cedar.


----------



## ez2cdave

Gregc said:


> Okay, so I am on my way home from this crazy 8 month deployment, and I am taking a trip down to Sarasota to see my Mother.
> 
> So my questions are, Do you have pay to get on the pier?
> 
> Do I need a FL fishing license for the pier or is there one that covers everyone on it? Outside of that if you happen to know of any good bar's or places to eat, I am all ears.
> 
> Thanks for any input and tight lines to all!
> 
> Greg


Greg,

License requirements . . . *https://www.google.com/maps/place/Coral+Cove+Park/@26.9624645,-80.0780456,260m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88df29cb3a8225a9:0x702457f3c416475a!8m2!3d26.9634451!4d-80.0788305*

Cedar Key Pier . . . ( Draw your own conclusions from info below )

*http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?85651-A-trip-to-Cedar-Key-s-Pier

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cedar-Key-Pier/105585352845639*

X2 for the Skyway Pier suggestion by "andypat" !

Tight Lines !


----------



## TomW

I went to Cedar Key for the first time last February. I thought it was a neat small town, like old Florida. I am not sure what it is like in summer as I was lead to believe that bugs could be bad when the wind is from land. Fishing from the pier was OK, not great. We had a really good trip with a local guide who can take you offshore, near shore, or in an airboat. 
Tom


----------

